# fink truss loft conversion - must be an easier way ??



## zak99 (11 Apr 2013)

Hi,

I've been getting shocked by builders quotes to get some work done on our 70's bungalow. I'm no builder but can handle a bit of wood, I've trained as a wooden boat builder and repair boats now for a living. 

So there must be an easy way to convert my loft, can anyone help. Most of the builders say take the whole roof off and replace with new trusses, because of the fink trusses, but this is loadsa money. Then there is the Telebeam approach, (Aluminium Beams) its DIYable but still quite a lot of money especially as our trusses are every 400mm centres. We only want to get a smallish room.

any experience out there?

Les


----------



## Graham Orm (11 Apr 2013)

Not good news I'm afraid. I used to do loft conversions for a living and would walk away from the likes of yours. Sorry.


----------



## Mattty (11 Apr 2013)

zak99":3uazoy34 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been getting shocked by builders quotes to get some work done on our 70's bungalow. I'm no builder but can handle a bit of wood, I've trained as a wooden boat builder and repair boats now for a living.
> 
> ...



I've done a lot of loft conversions and a few that have had trusses. My honest opinion that the best, quickest and easiest solution is generally to take the roof off and put new dormer trusses on. It can be done whilst maintaining the existing ceilings, but generally they need to come down.
I have also done truss reinforcement a couple of times in conjunction with engineers drawings, this is very time consuming and bloody awkward work, and the space gained does not tend to be as much as a full re roof.

What height have you got at from the inside ridge to the top of ceiling joist?

What sort of money are the builders quoting?


----------



## Graham Orm (11 Apr 2013)

Is there room to put new ceilings/joists in beneath the existing before you start? This can be under-boarded with ply then fireproof plasterboard keeping the house sealed whilst the work goes on above.
This will also give you more headroom in the loft if you can stand to lose it below.


----------



## zak99 (11 Apr 2013)

wow, thanks for the quick replies, 

My roof is 14m gable to gable and just under 7m wide, about 35 degree pitch. We spoke to builders about the whole lot off, and new room in the roof trusses, around 45-50 degree pitch and they all said in the region of £60k complete.

We only have 2.4m floor to ridge inside but have revised our priorities and would be happy with one smallish room up there now. ie guest bedroom, craft room.

rgds


----------



## Mattty (11 Apr 2013)

zak99":1w3cjag6 said:


> wow, thanks for the quick replies,
> 
> My roof is 14m gable to gable and just under 7m wide, about 35 degree pitch. We spoke to builders about the whole lot off, and new room in the roof trusses, around 45-50 degree pitch and they all said in the region of £60k complete.
> 
> ...



The price doesn't sound ridiculous, it's a big roof, but the cost obviously depends on lots of factors including the roof covering and the internal finish.

Would it be feasible to just convert one section of the roof-One end or the middle section? If this could be done and there are load bearing walls underneath then it opens up a lot of other options of how to do the conversion. 
I would recommend you get someone round to give you advice and get some plans drawn up, speculating via discussion is just that, If you can find an engineer who does house plans (there are lots of them), they would be able to give you excellent advice, the chap i use in Leeds charges around £500 for the drawings and engineering calcs. 
For that size of house though it sounds like it could be a good investment doing the full lot.


----------



## zak99 (11 Apr 2013)

Thanks again

Its true the whole roof done would be a great investment, but we only get that back if and when we sell. Half the roof done at the back of the bungalow would look ok and would give us enough scope to do the remodelling we would like to do downstairs. At the gable end and halfway along the bungalow I believe there is a loadbearing wall. The options with this interest me (instead of Telebeams across) and I'd like to hear more about Truss reinforcement please. My own labour time is free (ish). 

rgds

Les


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Apr 2013)

No.1 option?.....move house. Easier and cheaper.


----------



## whiskywill (12 Apr 2013)

Mattty":3ryz9a8s said:


> It can be done whilst maintaining the existing ceilings, but generally they need to come down.



Not necessarily. Just install the new trusses alongside the existing and bolt the ceiling joists to the new trusses. Remove the bits of the fink trusses that are in the way and carry on.


----------



## zak99 (12 Apr 2013)

Thanks again,

Yeah all the builders thought we could keep the ceiling with roof off - new trusses approach but mucho dinero. I'm interested to see if there alternative approaches for conversion of half the length of roof, keeping much of the existing roof profile (plus dormer), perhaps modifying and reinforcing the existing trusses. The Telebeam approach allows that, but as I would need one Aluminium Telebeam at each of my fink trusses at 400mm spacing its pretty pricey. Roughly around £450 each Telebeam.!

rgds


----------



## Mattty (13 Apr 2013)

whiskywill":2e52t1h9 said:


> Mattty":2e52t1h9 said:
> 
> 
> > It can be done whilst maintaining the existing ceilings, but generally they need to come down.
> ...



Rather than offering any advice you choose to misquote me?

Zak- Find a local engineer/architect and get some advice. I'm sure they will find a cheaper solution than telebeams


----------



## whiskywill (15 Apr 2013)

Mattty":14ztml51 said:


> Rather than offering any advice you choose to misquote me?



I did not misquote you. You said that "generally they have to come down." And I did offer advice by explaining how it could be done without removing the ceiling. Don't be so touchy.


----------

